# Here is how my weekend started



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

only damage I can see so far.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ouch... hope all is goes well


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea. Looks like all I need is the case for the lower end. 

Unhooked the safety chain and took the ratchet straps off the back and started to back down the ramp when the hook broke free from the nylon strap. Made for a horrible sound


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

DOH! Just remember, that doesn't happen with a kayak!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

note to self...never flip the lever before backing all the way in.

this happened to me in a 15ft aluminum boat but no where near the damage! ive got an idea of what it'll cost to replace that and it aint good! @1500.00 to 3000.00

sorry for the luck!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

No levers were flipped led. 

You think it's gonna be that much? It's only the housing. All the internals are ok.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

uuuummmm ooooppppps

Had forgot the drain pull whonce  almost sunk it completely right at the ramp


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

looks like somebody didnt let the boat float before snaching the trailer out from under it.


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

check out the iboats forums. great info there and they will be able to help you alot.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

jeep2obx said:


> looks like somebody didnt let the boat float before snaching the trailer out from under it.


haha it does doesnt it? The tide just went out really really fast 


bigbrokechevy said:


> check out the iboats forums. great info there and they will be able to help you alot.


Thanks man Ill check em out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ouch! Hate when that happens.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

oooouch!!!! is that kinda like a pre ejaculation thing??


----------

